# New Firmware coming to the Canon EOS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 25, 2020)

> I am told that a firmware update for the Canon EOS R will be coming sometime before the end of July.
> As far as we can tell, the firmware update will be for bug fixes.
> On the topic of the EOS R, a separate source told us we can expect to see another Canon EOS R price drop before the end of September, likely priced at $1499 USD. The camera will remain current to the EOS R lineup into 2021 we were also told.



Continue reading...


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 25, 2020)

Good to hear about the price drop and that it'll continue to be offered into the future.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 25, 2020)

Not surprising whatsoever on the price drop. It only makes perfect sense to do so given the new bodies will have a major improvement in tech with IBIS. Frees up the $2000-$2500 price point for the R6 and the RP coming in at $899 rounds out the lineup quite superbly.


----------



## Mark3794 (Jun 25, 2020)

Focus stacking please


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 25, 2020)

Oh and the new firmware will bump the sensor up to 50MP, add IBIS, and 20fps mechanical shutter with an espresso maker plug-in. CR (-5)


----------



## motofotog (Jun 25, 2020)

Will they give animal focus in this update


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 25, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Focus staking please



Focus stacking would also be nice.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 25, 2020)

The EOS R is a mixed blessing camera. The Touch Bar was a gimmick that never really worked whereas the size & shape are about right for a mirrorless camera. The sensor is at that mid-point between the 1 series and the 5ds /r, the back-focus button in the wrong place and the touch screen both brilliant & annoying. The viewfinder is cool but cameras like this need a joystick.
Focus stacking seems like a strange "mis" by Canon as was a second card slot. I like using the camera but it will not go down as one of my most favourite Canon cameras (Its not in the same ground breaking league as the AE-1 or the 5D MKII). Let hope the EOS R5 & R6 move the game on the EOS R has too many compromises.


----------



## padam (Jun 25, 2020)

It might reach 1300$ again on Black Friday.

All things considered, it is still a great camera.


----------



## Konachu (Jun 25, 2020)

Keep the firmware updates coming to the EOS R!


----------



## kten (Jun 25, 2020)

jeffa4444 said:


> The EOS R is a mixed blessing camera. The Touch Bar was a gimmick that never really worked whereas the size & shape are about right for a mirrorless camera. The sensor is at that mid-point between the 1 series and the 5ds /r, the back-focus button in the wrong place and the touch screen both brilliant & annoying. The viewfinder is cool but cameras like this need a joystick.
> Focus stacking seems like a strange "mis" by Canon as was a second card slot. I like using the camera but it will not go down as one of my most favourite Canon cameras (Its not in the same ground breaking league as the AE-1 or the 5D MKII). Let hope the EOS R5 & R6 move the game on the EOS R has too many compromises.


I'm one of the rare ones but I actually don't mind the touch bar. Also I find missing joystick isn't so bad as with having long thumbs the whole touch screen absolute af point works quicker for me than a stick. What I do miss is a rear wheel around the d-pad and really don't get why the af button is so off the way it is as muscle memory on that still throws me to this day at times.


----------



## bbasiaga (Jun 25, 2020)

How long before we see an RP at say $500USD? i'd definitely consider it for a travel camera.


----------



## carina_r31 (Jun 25, 2020)

I'd love to see an R Mk II with same MP, IBIS, Dual Card Slots and No-Crop 4K. That would be THE perfect camera for me. I don't need an R5 with 8K and 45 MP, but I'm feeling kinda uncomfortable with the 20 MP of the R6. Hopefully, Canon will bring something on the way!


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 25, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> How long before we see an RP at say $500USD? i'd definitely consider it for a travel camera.


Used on Ebay before year end


----------



## Aaron D (Jun 25, 2020)

Great news if you're _buying_ an R, not so great if you've got one to trade in.


----------



## briangus (Jun 25, 2020)

I'll take whatever comes even if i don't use it 
It shows they care


----------



## Trey T (Jun 25, 2020)

kten said:


> I'm one of the rare ones but I actually don't mind the touch bar. Also I find missing joystick isn't so bad as with having long thumbs the whole touch screen absolute af point works quicker for me than a stick. What I do miss is a rear wheel around the d-pad and really don't get why the af button is so off the way it is as muscle memory on that still throws me to this day at times.


rumor from unknown source that R6 will have touch bar


----------



## Stig Nygaard (Jun 25, 2020)

motofotog said:


> Will they give animal focus in this update



Will they give alien focus in this update?  That would be cool ...


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 25, 2020)

I hope it’s for the RP too. They need to fix the auto focus issue where it locks on to things behind your subject if your subject doesn’t fill the focus square. Noticed often when trying to focus on a birds eye. Small head doesn’t fill the box, and it’ll focus on a branch or grass behind the bird that’s visible in the box.


----------



## kten (Jun 25, 2020)

Trey T said:


> rumor from unknown source that R6 will have touch bar


Don't get me wrong I wouldn't miss it, not that much of a monster  However I don't hate it the way a lot seem to. There is likely things missing from R6 I need for how I shoot and the R is good enough for me. I'm kinda interested in the R5 but for how much it is likely to be in Europe I'd rather spend it elsewhere. Most my budget goes on lights/modifiers/stands and grip, followed by lenses, followed by misc accessories followed by bodies last so the early adoption tax on an R5 isn't worth it to me.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 25, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> I hope it’s for the RP too. They need to fix the auto focus issue where it locks on to things behind your subject if your subject doesn’t fill the focus square. Noticed often when trying to focus on a birds eye. Small head doesn’t fill the box, and it’ll focus on a branch or grass behind the bird that’s visible in the box.



It focuses on the place of highest contrast within the active AF area. If the stuff behind your subject is more contrasty than your subject, it will always focus on the more contrasty area. This is nothing new. Canon cameras have always done this.


----------



## JustUs7 (Jun 25, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> It focuses on the place of highest contrast within the active AF area. If the stuff behind your subject is more contrasty than your subject, it will always focus on the more contrasty area. This is nothing new. Canon cameras have always done this.



Yeah, well.... fix it Canon! Know what I want to focus on and focus on it. 

Or introduce a single point autofocus and use all those 4,000 - 6,000 autofocus points that they claim in marketing.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 25, 2020)

Aaron D said:


> Great news if you're _buying_ an R, not so great if you've got one to trade in.



The best reason why I got the R was to use RF lenses. Firmware improvements have improved AF significantly, and I now usually opt for the R instead of the 5D4 for most instances. For travel (battery life and GPS) and sports (easier to track in the VF and higher frame rate), I still prefer the 5D4. I'd love to get a R5 to replace the 5D4 and keep the R as the backup. That will also allow me to sell some EF glass that I've kept because of the 5D4. The used prices for the R and RP will fall quickly because the R5 and R6 look to be so much better and not like the 5D4 vs. 5D3 increment. When the R came out, it produced similar IQ to the 5D4 and not significantly better, so it was always destined to fall significantly once the next generation R bodies came out... but the L RF glass is something else. So I bought the R, and for that price difference I had about a 2-year head start on using RF glass and got higher trade-in values on my EF glass.


----------



## padam (Jun 25, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Yeah, well.... fix it Canon! Know what I want to focus on and focus on it.
> 
> Or introduce a single point autofocus and use all those 4,000 - 6,000 autofocus points that they claim in marketing.


That is pretty much what the face or object tracking mode does as long as you trust that it is going to focus on the right thing.
So just switch to that when needed and you can also select your object with the touch and drag AF.


----------



## Aaron D (Jun 25, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> ... I now usually opt for the R instead of the 5D4 for most instances.


Same here, though I honestly haven't touched the 5Div since I got the R--except to pull its battery! Same image quality and all kinds of usability improvements--focusing ease especially. The DSLR is on the chopping block for sure, but the R will be a travel camera and backup to the R5 until I see what a possible R5s brings.....


----------



## miketcool (Jun 25, 2020)

Intervalometer.


----------



## Nelu (Jun 25, 2020)

kten said:


> I'm one of the rare ones but I actually don't mind the touch bar. Also I find missing joystick isn't so bad as with having long thumbs the whole touch screen absolute af point works quicker for me than a stick. What I do miss is a rear wheel around the d-pad and really don't get why the af button is so off the way it is as muscle memory on that still throws me to this day at times.


I use it for zoom in to 5x and 10x on manual focus. It works perfectly for that and it doesn't cause any issues if you hit it by mistake.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jun 25, 2020)

Wouldn't it be amusing if the firmware also just happened to enable:

* 20 fps
*animal eye detect


----------



## slclick (Jun 25, 2020)

A refurb at ~ 1k USD isn't too far off then.I could sell one lens and have a new camera!


----------



## OutWithIt (Jun 25, 2020)

Can we get focus bracketing on the R, please? How the hell do they put it on the RP but not the R. I understand professionals most of the time would not use it but it should still be included as it has its uses.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Jun 25, 2020)

Does anyone love the EOSR? I like mine and am using it more and more but I find the things like the lack of the thumbwheel and the touchscreen drag focus frustrating, the more I use it the more I like it but I don't" love it" the way I love some of my other cameras. the touchbar is a great idea but it doesn't work that well in practice. not sure what firmware updates will do to make me love it. that said it has things I did not expect to love, that really are great like the flippy screen. The RF glass is wat better than I thought it would be in comparison to the EF Hoping the R5 will be a tool I will love using. Interestingly I did a little experiment, i took the same hike 3 weeks in a row each week I brought a different camera system with me to see how it changed the way I looked at things. Week one it was the EOSr with a 100 macro EF, 24-105 RF, and 50mm 1.2 ef. Week 2 I brought a fuji XT-3 and some primes. Week 3 I brought a Leica Q. the ease of use of the Leica q and the simpler shooting experience made it the one I enjoyed shooting the most. It was the most limited and in most of my professional projects it's useless but the shooting experience can't be beaten.


----------



## Go Wild (Jun 25, 2020)

RBSfphoto said:


> Does anyone love the EOSR? I like mine and am using it more and more but I find the things like the lack of the thumbwheel and the touchscreen drag focus frustrating, the more I use it the more I like it but I don't" love it" the way I love some of my other cameras. the touchbar is a great idea but it doesn't work that well in practice. not sure what firmware updates will do to make me love it. that said things I did not expect to love really are great like the flippy screen and the RF glass is wat better than I thought it would be in comparison to the EF Hoping the R5 will be a tool I will love using. Interesting I did a little experiment, i took the same hike 3 weeks in a row each week I brought a different camera system with me to see how it changed the way I looked at things. Week one it was the EOSr with a 100 macro EF, 24-105 RF and 50mm 1.2 ef. Week 2 I brought a fuji xt-3 and some primes. Week 3 I brought a Leica Q. the ease of use of the Leica q and the simpler shooting experience made it the one I enjoyed shooting the most. It was the most limited and in most of my professional projects it's useless but the shooting experience can't be beaten.



When camera came to market I was a bit angry with Canon. Camera didn´t seemed good enough...Then I didn´t resist and bought it with the RF 35mm F1.8. And boy...I like the camera. I don´t love it, because it really has some flaws...but i really like to work with her! Honestly...touchbar to me is like those things...is good, but...not that good. I use it and it works, but I do prefer the joystick instead. What bugs me more in this camera is the lag between photos...Also the ergonomics in the buttons. I use back button focus and the button is way off to the right. But ot be honest, it is a great camera and I do like the images it produces. In video...not that great but paired with the atomos...Voilá! It produces great video!


----------



## Nelu (Jun 25, 2020)

RBSfphoto said:


> Does anyone love the EOSR? I like mine and am using it more and more but I find the things like the lack of the thumbwheel and the touchscreen drag focus frustrating, the more I use it the more I like it but I don't" love it" the way I love some of my other cameras. the touchbar is a great idea but it doesn't work that well in practice. not sure what firmware updates will do to make me love it. that said it has things I did not expect to love, that really are great like the flippy screen. The RF glass is wat better than I thought it would be in comparison to the EF Hoping the R5 will be a tool I will love using. Interestingly I did a little experiment, i took the same hike 3 weeks in a row each week I brought a different camera system with me to see how it changed the way I looked at things. Week one it was the EOSr with a 100 macro EF, 24-105 RF, and 50mm 1.2 ef. Week 2 I brought a fuji XT-3 and some primes. Week 3 I brought a Leica Q. the ease of use of the Leica q and the simpler shooting experience made it the one I enjoyed shooting the most. It was the most limited and in most of my professional projects it's useless but the shooting experience can't be beaten.


I think it's a great but underestimated camera. Love it?
That's a big word but I'll use the other one: Like it!
Sure, it has its flaws but I can work around many of them. Since I got the EOS-R, the 5D Mark IV sits comfortably in one of my photo bags.
For me, the more challenging the subject is, the more I like it. I kid you not, even for BIF, although I have the 1DX Mark III, I'll grab the EOS-R quite often.
It has 10 extra megapixels, the AF is great but the EVF sucks for this kind of action.
And with the current prices, it's a no-brainer!


----------



## Andy Westwood (Jun 25, 2020)

It’s good to hear the EOS R is getting a little firmware update and that Canon will be continuing with the current model into 2021.

Since the big improvement in AF via an earlier firmware fix, I’ve enjoyed using my EOS R particularly with the RF 24-70 2.8 and RF 35 1.8 and for those mega-pixel lovers 30mp is a descent number of mega pixels.

Another price drop will make the R an appealing camera to many who may be buying into the R range for the very first time and with more affordable RF glass on its way this will surely help lens and body sales.


----------



## cycomachead (Jun 25, 2020)

The R certainly has its compromises, but $1500 for the 5D4 sensor is a great value. I got mine in Dec from the B&H sales (thanks CR forums!) for $1300 and I'm super happy. It's also been an amazing webcam!


----------



## BubbaG (Jun 25, 2020)

carina_r31 said:


> I'd love to see an R Mk II with same MP, IBIS, Dual Card Slots and No-Crop 4K. That would be THE perfect camera for me. I don't need an R5 with 8K and 45 MP, but I'm feeling kinda uncomfortable with the 20 MP of the R6. Hopefully, Canon will bring something on the way!


Pretty much my thoughts exactly... If the R6 is actually only 20MP, that's just not cutting it.


----------



## criscokkat (Jun 25, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Not surprising whatsoever on the price drop. It only makes perfect sense to do so given the new bodies will have a major improvement in tech with IBIS. Frees up the $2000-$2500 price point for the R6 and the RP coming in at $899 rounds out the lineup quite superbly.


I still think the R6 will be cheaper than 2000 for the base kit with the 4.5-7.1 24-105 lens. I suspect MSRP for that kit will be 1999 USD, and that the f4 lens will bring it up to 2599. (Maybe one of their "instant rebate" discounts on the lens to drop it to that price).

Canon has an opportunity to lock in a lot of Pro and semi-pro users into their new RF line of lenses, and a lot of prosumers who do buy at least a couple of lenses in addition to the kit will purchase more RF glass. I don't think the next line after this in a few years will be as aggressive - I think this will just be to get as many people locked into RF as possible.

If the rumors about the pricepoint of the R5 is true, then I think holding the cost of the R6 to MSRP of the 6dII is not out of the realm of possibility, especially when they now have a cheap standard zoom 24-105 to package it with.


----------



## slclick (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm not certain that the philosophy of if the R5 is too much money then the R6 will be the right body for you. They are two different birds. I don't buy a cheap shop vacuum if the torque wrench I want is too expensive.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 26, 2020)

Trey T said:


> rumor from unknown source that R6 will have touch bar


Never going to happen!


----------



## Max TT (Jun 26, 2020)

Honestly, I always thought the right price for the EOS R was $1450 alone and $1550 with EF adapter included.


----------



## Max TT (Jun 26, 2020)

criscokkat said:


> I still think the R6 will be cheaper than 2000 for the base kit with the 4.5-7.1 24-105 lens. I suspect MSRP for that kit will be 1999 USD, and that the f4 lens will bring it up to 2599. (Maybe one of their "instant rebate" discounts on the lens to drop it to that price).
> 
> Canon has an opportunity to lock in a lot of Pro and semi-pro users into their new RF line of lenses, and a lot of prosumers who do buy at least a couple of lenses in addition to the kit will purchase more RF glass. I don't think the next line after this in a few years will be as aggressive - I think this will just be to get as many people locked into RF as possible.
> 
> If the rumors about the pricepoint of the R5 is true, then I think holding the cost of the R6 to MSRP of the 6dII is not out of the realm of possibility, especially when they now have a cheap standard zoom 24-105 to package it with.



Listen!!! From your lips to the camera gods ears! I wish for your prediction to be correct. But I feel it will be $2200 to $2500 for body only.

If I can get the R6 + 24-105 f4 for $2600 I would be doing backflips! I think we all will!


----------



## Max TT (Jun 26, 2020)

slclick said:


> I'm not certain that the philosophy of if the R5 is too much money then the R6 will be the right body for you. They are two different birds. I don't buy a cheap shop vacuum if the torque wrench I want is too expensive.



Absolutely right. Its about need. Not gonna show up to Crit with an MTB lol

I have some film friends who can't wait to get their hands on an R5, anything under $4000 is a bargain for them considering what their equipment normal cost. For me my needs are fulfilled with the R6. Although, I do like landscape photography for my own personal work, I don't make money from it. Weddings, Food Photography and Event Photography is where I do my work. The R6 will be more than capable. I ain't out in the bush, hundreds of feet away, pissing in a bottle, waiting for an eagle to catch a fish.


----------



## Go Wild (Jun 26, 2020)

Max C said:


> Absolutely right. Its about need. Not gonna show up to Crit with an MTB lol
> 
> I have some film friends who can't wait to get their hands on an R5, anything under $4000 is a bargain for them considering what their equipment normal cost. For me my needs are fulfilled with the R6. Although, I do like landscape photography for my own personal work, I don't make money from it. Weddings, Food Photography and Event Photography is where I do my work. The R6 will be more than capable. I ain't out in the bush, hundreds of feet away, pissing in a bottle, waiting for an eagle to catch a fish.



  Well...You just described a part of my life! On the bush, pissing in a bottle!!  

The combo R5 and R6 would be absolutely impressive for all filmmakers! For those who 120FPS is not needed the R6 is perfect!The ones who have the possibility of having the two bodies they will be completely covered up for video and for photo! If this new sensors are good then Canon have here serious winning cameras!

I am very, very anxious to get one R5, but i am considering also to get an R6 and change all my equipment for those 2 cameras. They will do everything I need and I will pass from 4 cameras to 2 cameras!

EDIT: BTW Why the photo with one EOS Rs ??


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 26, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Well...You just described a part of my life! On the bush, pissing in a bottle!!


I just piss on the bush, tree, ground, rock, whatever.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 26, 2020)

It never fails. Start talking about firmware updates and all the camera geeks start talking technical...


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 26, 2020)

Shutter lag. Hoping the shutter lag gets fixed. At first, I didn't notice because I was photographing stationary models. Now that I have focussed more on the grandson and dragonflies I notice it a lot. Other than that, I am unaware of any bugs with the camera.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 26, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Oh and the new firmware will bump the sensor up to 50MP, add IBIS, and 20fps mechanical shutter with an espresso maker plug-in. CR (-5)


What? No latte option? Oh the Canon cripple hammer strikes yet again....


----------



## Traveler (Jun 26, 2020)

I hope they’ll fix the issue that I can’t set ISO to Auto when the camera is in metering mode (after half pressing the shutter button). I really love the Touch Bar (unlike others) but this bug is incredibly annoying. 

I also hope they’ll improve the Fv (flexible priority) mode. It’s an amazing idea but if I only could reprogram the back controller and set it to something else than switching between parameters. There are four controls, I could set each parameter to one controller but now I can’t. 

And since the R doesn’t have fix number of modes (Av, Tv, M,...) they could allow for higher number of custom modes (C1, C2, ...) and make it possible to name them! How cool would it be to have my own modes like Portrait, Timelapse, Night sky, Landscape, Sport, Planes or whatever. And ideally when I could chose what parameters are custom and which ones are inherited from the main mode. This would make me buy a new camera.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 26, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Focus stacking would also be nice.



And a similar feature to that: software limited focus ranges. Being able to set a range like "10-12m" would do wonders for dragonflies in flight.


----------



## navastronia (Jun 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Shutter lag. Hoping the shutter lag gets fixed. At first, I didn't notice because I was photographing stationary models. Now that I have focussed more on the grandson and dragonflies I notice it a lot. Other than that, I am unaware of any bugs with the camera.



I'm no expert on shutter lag, but it seems that the R yields similar performance to the 5D mk. IV, no?

https://www.imaging-resource.com/PR...ing" the camera by,incredibly fast for a DSLR.

https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-eos-r/canon-eos-rA6.HTM


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 26, 2020)

navastronia said:


> I'm no expert on shutter lag, but it seems that the R yields similar performance to the 5D mk. IV, no?
> 
> https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5d-iv/canon-5d-ivA6.HTM#:~:text=When "prefocusing" the camera by,incredibly fast for a DSLR.
> 
> https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-eos-r/canon-eos-rA6.HTM


CFB meant to say OVF lag. Latency. Due to slow sensor read out speed in R. Which can be a real pain for many.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 26, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Focus stacking please



Hahaha.

They don't add new features to old models.If you want focus stacking they'll make you buy a new camera for that.


----------



## geffy (Jun 26, 2020)

bargain second body for r6 buyers, still glad i bought mine at 1500 it allows me to crop and see difficult lighting as the viewfinder is better than the m50


----------



## Fischer (Jun 26, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Not surprising whatsoever on the price drop. It only makes perfect sense to do so given the new bodies will have a major improvement in tech with IBIS. Frees up the $2000-$2500 price point for the R6 and the RP coming in at $899 rounds out the lineup quite superbly.


IBIS is the killer tech you get with the R5. Everything else is incremental (not talking video here). Will never - ever - buy another camera without. Sad Canon was in denial for all those years - but now it's party-time!


----------



## criscokkat (Jun 26, 2020)

Looks like we'll see a new post shortly. Nokishita just twittered the "coming soon" list from canon that lists many of the things that will be announced. No pricing yet though.


----------



## fox40phil (Jun 26, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> Focus stacking please


 I thought they can this finally!?!? 

What I don't like with my RP...the focus also if MF is "on" with the 35mm 1.8f it changes the focusposition if you turn on/off the camera!... for timelapse is this really shitty! (Camera has to be always on...and not into the eco mode)


----------



## Aregal (Jun 26, 2020)

FullFrame 1080p 60fps 10-bit 4:2:2....that's all I would ask for to add to the R. Haha.


----------



## cdcooker (Jun 26, 2020)

miketcool said:


> Intervalometer.


I am second on this one. This feature should have been in R from day one.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 26, 2020)

Maybe the lockdown has me more cynical than usual, but why would a company add new features to a camera now? It has two new cameras coming out next month!


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 26, 2020)

Trey T said:


> rumor from unknown source that R6 will have touch bar


The touch bar is -for me- perfect as a switch for the artificial horizon.
I too started with hating it, but now I  it.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 26, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Well...You just described a part of my life! On the bush, pissing in a bottle!!
> 
> The combo R5 and R6 would be absolutely impressive for all filmmakers! For those who 120FPS is not needed the R6 is perfect!The ones who have the possibility of having the two bodies they will be completely covered up for video and for photo! If this new sensors are good then Canon have here serious winning cameras!
> 
> ...


I hope (for you !) that your bottle has a wide neck...


----------



## kten (Jun 26, 2020)

Fischer said:


> IBIS is the killer tech you get with the R5. Everything else is incremental (not talking video here). Will never - ever - buy another camera without. Sad Canon was in denial for all those years - but now it's party-time!


Depends on what and how you shoot, for low light slow subject motion folks where tripod is more of a hindrance than help then yeah it is groundbreaking but that isn't everyone. Plenty of genres where IS (lens and/or body) isn't much use. For me it is pretty much unused even on lenses I have it available I pretty much never use it except rare occasions. Also I don't think Canon have been in denial about it, just they are very conservative and wont impliment anything until they consider it mature and they understand their market better than we tend to give credit on forums and it is different demographic than Sony for instance. Their bread and butter is ergos and reliability under wide range of niches over spec sheet monsters. Nothing wrong with either just different demands. Sucks it takes developments time to reach Canon stuff, but good that when it does happen it "just works" under nearly (if not all) varied conditions of the niches the product is aimed at.

Sure it is nice to have the extra options but for me I prefer the conservative safe bet over blistering paper specs that crap out and overheat in some real conditions. I'd prefer to have less specs for my money and my gear just work, understand my gear limitations and planning around it to produce quality images than swap that for more weak links in the chain for convenience. There is something to be said for the other approaches and for some the maybe it'll play up in some situations is zero problem. Even pro use as anyone who has experience with digiMF will know those camera options tend to not just work either and for the niches they tap is isn't a biggy if they crap out occasionally.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 26, 2020)

Fischer said:


> IBIS is the killer tech you get with the R5. Everything else is incremental (not talking video here). Will never - ever - buy another camera without. Sad Canon was in denial for all those years - but now it's party-time!



Another chronic gripe with Canon is SIZE. Lenses are too big. Bodies are too big. 

Olympus offered smaller gear with IBIS for years. 

Now Oly's future is uncertain. I think Canon has been pretty steady at the helm during an intensely stormy decade for camera companies. They have not been in "denial" as a company by any means.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 26, 2020)

Personally I have no desire or need for IBIS, I have IS on the lenses I need it on but shoot the vast majority of my images with lenses with no IS and no IBIS and I have no difficulty getting images sharp.

I’ll take it when it comes but it certainly isn’t a ‘game changer’ for me.

As for size, that’s what Canon made the M series for, and again, no complaints from me.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jun 26, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Another chronic gripe with Canon is SIZE. Lenses are too big. Bodies are too big.
> 
> Olympus offered smaller gear with IBIS for years.
> 
> Now Oly's future is uncertain. I think Canon has been pretty steady at the helm during an intensely stormy decade for camera companies. They have not been in "denial" as a company by any means.



I still feel that the biggest selling point for M43 was the size. The bodies were small, but the lenses were truly small and lightweight. This was excellent for any work that involves 10+ hours of shooting on your feet. Over the years, the bodies and lenses got progressively larger and Oly no longer advertised its size and weight advantage anymore. With the latest news, the entire M43 format is now at risk with Panny having moved on to FF themselves. 

That being said, for film/video work, IBIS is a godsend. I can understand it might have limited utility for stills shooters, but so many times I've faked slider shots on a monopod, or needed to get an insert shot when my gimbal+cam was with another shooter that I just pulled the camera off the tripod and handheld the shot I needed with relatively good results regardless of the lens I had on the camera.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 26, 2020)

There’s some incongruity between the rapid development of high ISO performance and IS. FF cameras have become so good at high ISO, personally I really start to question my need for IS in any form. The 5DS is so capable at ISO 1600 when you reduce the output sizes of the images to something more ‘nomal’, I just shoot away with the 135L and 200L at 1/1000 or more hand held without any practical disadvantage. The advantage is that I don’t then get accidental unwanted subject movement.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 26, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> There’s some incongruity between the rapid development of high ISO performance and IS. FF cameras have become so good at high ISO, personally I really start to question my need for IS in any form. The 5DS is so capable at ISO 1600 when you reduce the output sizes of the images to something more ‘nomal’, I just shoot away with the 135L and 200L at 1/1000 or more hand held without any practical disadvantage. The advantage is that I don’t then get accidental unwanted subject movement.


Yet a 135 with IS would be sweet.


----------



## HikeBike (Jun 26, 2020)

Moving forward, if Canon only issues firmware updates for the R in order to remedy bugs and add new lens compatibility, I'm totally fine with that. I bought the camera fairly early on, and am grateful for all the improvements they have made since. I might have to get an R6 at some point though...


----------



## Frodo (Jun 26, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Maybe the lockdown has me more cynical than usual, but why would a company add new features to a camera now? It has two new cameras coming out next month!


Now its usually a case of "what you get is what you see". From a marketing sense, there would be benefits in selling "what you get is what you want (even if not currently available)". So to change a buyer's thinking from "I won't buy the R6 because it doesn't have an intervalometer" to "I will buy the R6 because they will probably add an intervalometer"
Adding features to the R won't kill sales of the new cameras as they don't really compete with the R.
The R was always a developmental / experimental camera, so they could trial features before including them in the R5 and R6.
So here's hoping.


----------



## B77 (Jun 26, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Not surprising whatsoever on the price drop. It only makes perfect sense to do so given the new bodies will have a major improvement in tech with IBIS. Frees up the $2000-$2500 price point for the R6 and the RP coming in at $899 rounds out the lineup quite superbly.



Honestly, I think $2.000 is way overpriced for R6. I mean all it offers is 4K 60fps...cameras with those capabilities are priced at $1.200-$1.300 by the competition. GH5 is around $1.300 and it had those capabilities since 2017 (4k60fps, 10bit video, 20MP photos)... so exactly in R6 range.

Honestly, I am waiting to see if Canon prices its cameras according to the competition, but if they will go for $1.400+ on R6 I am going with competition. For $2.000 I can get brand new camera+gimbal+ND filter from competition. And even better, a 6K video camera from Black Magic, if I were only buying for video capabilities.


----------



## Go Wild (Jun 26, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> I hope (for you !) that your bottle has a wide neck...




It´s all about aiming!!


----------



## Go Wild (Jun 26, 2020)

B77 said:


> Honestly, I think $2.000 is way overpriced for R6. I mean all it offers is 4K 60fps...cameras with those capabilities are priced at $1.200-$1.300 by the competition. GH5 is around $1.300 and it had those capabilities since 2017 (4k60fps, 10bit video, 20MP photos)... so exactly in R6 range.
> 
> Honestly, I am waiting to see if Canon prices its cameras according to the competition, but if they will go for $1.400+ on R6 I am going with competition. For $2.000 I can get brand new camera+gimbal+ND filter from competition. And even better, a 6K video camera from Black Magic, if I were only buying for video capabilities.



4k 60fps 10 bit 4:2:2 (hopefully) internally
Excellent AF

In stills: 
12FPS and 20 electronic
Animal detection (for both video and stills)


Can you tell me How can Blackmagic get this? If you go for the pocketcinema 6k you get a really nice video camera no doubt. But there is no way near that the AF of the blackmagic can compare to Canon. Plus, you wont make photos with it. 
Even the GH5, photography is no way near Canon and also AF is far from Canon quality. 

And we can´t talk of what we don´t know! We only know some rumors about the R6. We still need to see that IBIS, or the other things we still don´t know about the camera! 

Everyone has it´s needs, if your need is "only" video, then ok, maybe you do have another options in market. But talking in Hybrid, the R6 can be a very nice camera!! 
Guys that look to this cameras R5 and R6 know what they are looking for. And definitely guys that are looking for a hybrid camera like the R5 or R6 will not want a Panasonic or a Blackmagic...They are simply quite different! 

I don´t know how much it will cost, of course we all expect that the camera can be priced accordingly. But it´s very soon to make judgements!


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 26, 2020)

B77 said:


> Honestly, I think $2.000 is way overpriced for R6. I mean all it offers is 4K 60fps...cameras with those capabilities are priced at $1.200-$1.300 by the competition. GH5 is around $1.300 and it had those capabilities since 2017 (4k60fps, 10bit video, 20MP photos)... so exactly in R6 range.
> 
> Honestly, I am waiting to see if Canon prices its cameras according to the competition, but if they will go for $1.400+ on R6 I am going with competition. For $2.000 I can get brand new camera+gimbal+ND filter from competition. And even better, a 6K video camera from Black Magic, if I were only buying for video capabilities.


GH5 = Micro 4/3. R6 = FF. GH5 is "not exactly" in the R6 range. Black Magic is also M43. Just saying. I like to compare apples to apples. Perhaps you meant the Panasonic Lumix DC-S1 L mount @1,997.99 after the $500 rebate and shoots in 6k?


----------



## slclick (Jun 26, 2020)

Fischer said:


> IBIS is the killer tech you get with the R5. Everything else is incremental (not talking video here). Will never - ever - buy another camera without. Sad Canon was in denial for all those years - but now it's party-time!


Tell us how IBIS is so fantastically superior to IS, especially the newer versions, thank you. I have never in the 40+ years of photography or 21 years of Canon dslr's once shared the sentiment that I could not live without stabilization. When I have used it for particular shooting scenarios it was helpful in getting 'some' shots but if I do not have the skills and have to rely on the body to perform magick.....Sorry, I'd rather be worth my weight with an understanding of light and movement and not the gear. Both is ideal of course.


----------



## slclick (Jun 26, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Maybe the lockdown has me more cynical than usual, but why would a company add new features to a camera now? It has two new cameras coming out next month!


You have folx who keep their bodies for a very long time and buy, buy, buy new lenses. There are all types. I get it.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 26, 2020)

slclick said:


> Tell us how IBIS is so fantastically superior to IS, especially the newer versions, thank you.


In-lens IS cannot compensate for camera roll rotations. There's just no way to bend light like that.


----------



## kten (Jun 27, 2020)

Even for video though I find IBIS is prob not a big thing for me because when I'm not on a tripod etc I've got my cam on a stabiliser. That is the thing there is no generalisation of "all video guys" either. Not just for motion control but the shot control for pans and fluid motion tilts sweeping from floor to subject or ceiling to subject and reverse for transitions etc means I'm still likely not to want just ibis when going handheld and still have some kind of rig on my camera than true handheld. Perhaps for wedding guys doing hybrid it is major but again th ibis hype I see is one of those things that simply doesn't reflect the whole market. Nice to have but there are other features I care more about that are essential to me that others probably feel are useless never mind less than essential. I just don't mistake what suits me or others in same niches as I am as representing ever person interested in an R5 the way sometimes happens on forums like all R5 vid folks want the same thing or all R6 stills etc when each model taps several niches.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 27, 2020)

Kit. said:


> In-lens IS cannot compensate for camera roll rotations. There's just no way to bend light like that.


Camera roll is a huge problem?


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 27, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> It´s all about aiming!!


Spray and pray.


----------



## MadScotsman (Jun 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Focus stacking would also be nice.



C’mon, man.

The RP has it. Why not the R? How much longer will I have to endure my wife reminding me her RP has features that my R does not? 

How hard could it be to just update the R with it?

Grrrrr!


----------



## Max TT (Jun 27, 2020)

B77 said:


> Honestly, I think $2.000 is way overpriced for R6. I mean all it offers is 4K 60fps...cameras with those capabilities are priced at $1.200-$1.300 by the competition. GH5 is around $1.300 and it had those capabilities since 2017 (4k60fps, 10bit video, 20MP photos)... so exactly in R6 range.
> 
> Honestly, I am waiting to see if Canon prices its cameras according to the competition, but if they will go for $1.400+ on R6 I am going with competition. For $2.000 I can get brand new camera+gimbal+ND filter from competition. And even better, a 6K video camera from Black Magic, if I were only buying for video capabilities.



Well GH5 has two massive strikes against it; its Micro 4/3 and it has really really bad focusing issues.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> And a similar feature to that: software limited focus ranges. Being able to set a range like "10-12m" would do wonders for dragonflies in flight.



That's probably a "want" specific to way too few shooters than something that would make it worth Canon's trouble or cost to implement.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

Traveler said:


> I hope they’ll fix the issue that I can’t set ISO to Auto when the camera is in metering mode (after half pressing the shutter button). I really love the Touch Bar (unlike others) but this bug is incredibly annoying.
> 
> I also hope they’ll improve the Fv (flexible priority) mode. It’s an amazing idea but if I only could reprogram the back controller and set it to something else than switching between parameters. There are four controls, I could set each parameter to one controller but now I can’t.
> 
> And since the R doesn’t have fix number of modes (Av, Tv, M,...) they could allow for higher number of custom modes (C1, C2, ...) and make it possible to name them! How cool would it be to have my own modes like Portrait, Timelapse, Night sky, Landscape, Sport, Planes or whatever. And ideally when I could chose what parameters are custom and which ones are inherited from the main mode. This would make me buy a new camera.



They'd probably have a lot of people complain if they were given the opportunity to accidentally change to AUTO ISO after they thought they had already locked in exposure with a shutter half press.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

navastronia said:


> I'm no expert on shutter lag, but it seems that the R yields similar performance to the 5D mk. IV, no?
> 
> https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-5d-iv/canon-5d-ivA6.HTM#:~:text=When "prefocusing" the camera by,incredibly fast for a DSLR.
> 
> https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-eos-r/canon-eos-rA6.HTM



He's probably talking about how long it takes for AI Servo AF to do its thing between frames. The R can only hit about 3 fps when in AI Servo AF and refocusing between each frame. The 5D Mark IV can handle 8 fps with AI Servo AF refocusing between each frame with no sweat.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I just piss on the bush, tree, ground, rock, whatever.



I'm with you on that one. Why carry a bottle full of it around to leak on your clothing and gear? It's not like the other wildlife don't pee (and more) on the ground.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Jun 27, 2020)

The photo is for an RS. Are you trying to tell us something?


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Maybe the lockdown has me more cynical than usual, but why would a company add new features to a camera now? It has two new cameras coming out next month!



Canon hasn't said they are adding new features to the EOS R.

Irrational dreamers have unrealistic hopes that Canon will make the camera those irrational dreamers already bought as good, or almost as good, as the new one Canon wants folks to buy. Those irrational dreamers hope this so that those irrational dreamers won't have to buy the new camera.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

Frodo said:


> Now its usually a case of "what you get is what you see". From a marketing sense, there would be benefits in selling "what you get is what you want (even if not currently available)". So to change a buyer's thinking from "I won't buy the R6 because it doesn't have an intervalometer" to "I will buy the R6 because they will probably add an intervalometer"
> Adding features to the R won't kill sales of the new cameras as they don't really compete with the R.
> The R was always a developmental / experimental camera, so they could trial features before including them in the R5 and R6.
> So here's hoping.



Any features going into the R5 and R6 are already in place. It's currently almost July 1. Those bodies are already beginning to ship to the Canon regionals if they're going to be at retailers in August and September.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

B77 said:


> Honestly, I think $2.000 is way overpriced for R6. I mean all it offers is 4K 60fps...cameras with those capabilities are priced at $1.200-$1.300 by the competition. GH5 is around $1.300 and it had those capabilities since 2017 (4k60fps, 10bit video, 20MP photos)... so exactly in R6 range.
> 
> Honestly, I am waiting to see if Canon prices its cameras according to the competition, but if they will go for $1.400+ on R6 I am going with competition. For $2.000 I can get brand new camera+gimbal+ND filter from competition. And even better, a 6K video camera from Black Magic, if I were only buying for video capabilities.



Then buy a video only camera. Remind me again what is the size of the sensor in the GH5? How about the BM Pocket Cinema, how big is that sensor?


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> GH5 = Micro 4/3. R6 = FF. GH5 is "not exactly" in the R6 range. Black Magic is also M43. Just saying. I like to compare apples to apples. Perhaps you meant the Panasonic Lumix DC-S1 L mount @1,997.99 after the $500 rebate and shoots in 6k?



Black Magic Pocket Cinema is actually Super 35. 

Super 35 must be larger than regular 35mm, right?!?!?  

Seriously, It's APS-C wide but only Micro Four-thirds tall.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

Hoka Hey said:


> The photo is for an RS. Are you trying to tell us something?



What photo? Who is trying to tell "us" something?

TO whom are you replying?


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 27, 2020)

Hoka Hey said:


> The photo is for an RS. Are you trying to tell us something?



If you are talking about the body on the far right in the photo of the RF system, it's an EOS Ra, the R model without the standard hot mirror for astrophotography usage.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Black Magic Pocket Cinema is actually Super 35.
> 
> Super 35 must be larger than regular 35mm, right?!?!?
> 
> Seriously, It's APS-C wide but only Micro Four-thirds tall.


Ahhh... I was looking at their 4k model... micro 4/3... since he was mentioning cameras in the $1,200 - $1,300 range. The 6k super 35 is $1,995.00. I think his perspective and ire are off base and confused.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 27, 2020)

slclick said:


> Tell us how IBIS is so fantastically superior to IS, especially the newer versions, thank you. I have never in the 40+ years of photography or 21 years of Canon dslr's once shared the sentiment that I could not live without stabilization. When I have used it for particular shooting scenarios it was helpful in getting 'some' shots but if I do not have the skills and have to rely on the body to perform magick.....Sorry, I'd rather be worth my weight with an understanding of light and movement and not the gear. Both is ideal of course.


I bought a SIRUI monopod just to be able to use a bit lower ISO with my beloved ef 135mm f/2L on the R. (I'm fine with shorter focal lengths, i.e. 50mm and 85mm, that have no IS, but the 135mm has been a camera-shake thorn for me--even when it was on the 5DIV.) It will be interesting to see if/how much this focal length benefits from IBIS. (If I can ever again justify a $3500+ body!)


----------



## stevelee (Jun 27, 2020)

cdcooker said:


> I am second on this one. This feature should have been in R from day one.


I'm surprised they left that out. Does it not even have a time-lapse movie setting? My G cameras don't have an interval timer for stills, but do have a couple of time-lapse movie modes. In addition to that, my 6D2 has a regular interval shooting mode for stills. So it is not arcane technology foreign to Canon.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 27, 2020)

B77 said:


> Honestly, I think $2.000 is way overpriced for R6. I mean all it offers is 4K 60fps...cameras with those capabilities are priced at $1.200-$1.300 by the competition. GH5 is around $1.300 and it had those capabilities since 2017 (4k60fps, 10bit video, 20MP photos)... so exactly in R6 range.
> 
> Honestly, I am waiting to see if Canon prices its cameras according to the competition, but if they will go for $1.400+ on R6 I am going with competition. For $2.000 I can get brand new camera+gimbal+ND filter from competition. And even better, a 6K video camera from Black Magic, if I were only buying for video capabilities.


If you dont consider that the GH5 has tiny sesnor (M43) by comparison and no one uses it for stills... sure $2000 seems like a lot. The reality is that the R6 will still be purchased heavily and put in use primarily for stills work. The robust feature set for video is a very nice and welcomed addition. The target market will snatch this camera up like candy. I would gladly pay $600+ more for this vs the Panasonic. Gladly.


----------



## padam (Jun 27, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> If you dont consider that the GH5 has tiny sesnor (M43) by comparison and no one uses it for stills... sure $2000 seems like a lot. The reality is that the R6 will still be purchased heavily and put in use primarily for stills work. The robust feature set for video is a very nice and welcomed addition. The target market will snatch this camera up like candy. I would gladly pay $600+ more for this vs the Panasonic. Gladly.


And there are things like GH5 does indeed offer internal 10-bit and 4k60p as written, just _not both at the same time_

There are still quite a few things we do not know about the R6, which is annoying, considering it was deliberate to generate even more hype - which in this case, might actually be justified, considering it is certainly a product which is not the TOL model yet it reaches that level where it already offers a lot and it really questions if one needs to purchase something higher-end.

I wonder, if the 5K oversampled it not a typo instead of the 5.5K
Does that mean that it is a slightly less wide 16:9 UHD format instead of the full width Cinema 4K like on the 1DX III (or the R5)

If it is not a 1DX III offspring sensor, than maybe the 4k60p remains a 1.4x crop, which would still be fine for the target market, perfect for the Sigma 18-35/1.8 as well (I am sure the A7sIII or A9s will be right in line with the R5, not the R6) or it is still that 5K UHD readout with the AF disabled.


----------



## Fischer (Jun 28, 2020)

slclick said:


> Tell us how IBIS is so fantastically superior to IS, especially the newer versions, thank you. I have never in the 40+ years of photography or 21 years of Canon dslr's once shared the sentiment that I could not live without stabilization. When I have used it for particular shooting scenarios it was helpful in getting 'some' shots but if I do not have the skills and have to rely on the body to perform magick.....Sorry, I'd rather be worth my weight with an understanding of light and movement and not the gear. Both is ideal of course.



1) IBIS is or can be "always on". In lens IS needs to settle first.
2) IBIS does not "fight" your viewfinder when panning giving a jerking focus action. This is why Canon developed the IS mode that sports and bird shooters mostly prefer where the lens IS only starts as you press the shutter.
3) It brings IS to each and every lens out there - and the majority of Canon primes do not come with lens IS.

That you have no personal need and believe that the same will go for other photographers belies your claim to having any particular understanding of photography - either as a trade or technically.


----------



## Th0msky (Jun 28, 2020)

carina_r31 said:


> I'd love to see an R Mk II with same MP, IBIS, Dual Card Slots and No-Crop 4K. That would be THE perfect camera for me. I don't need an R5 with 8K and 45 MP, but I'm feeling kinda uncomfortable with the 20 MP of the R6. Hopefully, Canon will bring something on the way!


if they are going to release such a mk II then the R6 would almost make no sense anymore... so idk


----------



## BradC (Jun 29, 2020)

Canon should at least give this camera one more firmware update that gives it 1080/120 but no autofocus. The fact that it only has 720p is quite laughable when it could clearly do it, and easily.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 29, 2020)

BradC said:


> Canon should at least give this camera one more firmware update that gives it 1080/120 but no autofocus. The fact that it only has 720p is quite laughable when it could clearly do it, and easily.



Can you provide some evidence for 'clearly' and 'easily'? And for bonus points, please define those terms as well.


----------



## Trey T (Jun 29, 2020)

kten said:


> Don't get me wrong I wouldn't miss it, not that much of a monster  However I don't hate it the way a lot seem to. There is likely things missing from R6 I need for how I shoot and the R is good enough for me. I'm kinda interested in the R5 but for how much it is likely to be in Europe I'd rather spend it elsewhere. Most my budget goes on lights/modifiers/stands and grip, followed by lenses, followed by misc accessories followed by bodies last so the early adoption tax on an R5 isn't worth it to me.


I was just joking. The statement is contradictory in fact, "rumor from [non existence source] that R6 will have touch bar". 

We need people like you to go out from the traditional approach to potentially make stuff better.


----------



## cdcooker (Jun 29, 2020)

stevelee said:


> I'm surprised they left that out. Does it not even have a time-lapse movie setting? My G cameras don't have an interval timer for stills, but do have a couple of time-lapse movie modes. In addition to that, my 6D2 has a regular interval shooting mode for stills. So it is not arcane technology foreign to Canon.



R does have time-lapse movie. But it is different than intervolmeter and I used this feature a lot on my 6D2, and never used the time-lapse movie.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 29, 2020)

cdcooker said:


> R does have time-lapse movie. But it is different than intervolmeter and I used this feature a lot on my 6D2, and never used the time-lapse movie.


I haven't done many. When I got the G7X II, I made a star time-lapse video to see how that worked. I liked it, especially when I noticed that the Pleiades popped up right at the end. star video

With the 6D2 I aimed at the bird feeders next door and had it do a 4K video with frames every 3 seconds. 



 for posting, I slowed it to 1/10 speed and sent it to YouTube as 1040p. Most of the activity starts about 1:40 in the video. I shot for 45 minutes late in the evening, when they mostly feed there, letting the camera change exposure each frame. If I try that again, I'll adjust settings based on my experience with it. Maybe a half-second interval would work better.

I can't think of any use I'd have for the intervalometer other than for video. I didn't have the 6D2 yet when I shot the solar eclipse, but without tracking, I'm not sure that would have worked that well anyway. I kept having to aim for the sun.


----------



## BradC (Jun 29, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Can you provide some evidence for 'clearly' and 'easily'? And for bonus points, please define those terms as well.


I love patronizing replies. Its processing power and resolution. The M6 Mark II and 90D can both do it with similar (though not the same) MP count as the R and, identical Digic 8 processors. The difference being FF and APSC.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 29, 2020)

BradC said:


> I love patronizing replies. Its processing power and resolution. The M6 Mark II and 90D can both do it with similar (though not the same) MP count as the R and, identical Digic 8 processors. The difference being FF and APSC.



So you’re saying the sensor technology plays no significant role, got it. Glad to know it’s all limited solely by software.


----------



## melgross (Jun 30, 2020)

$1,500 would be a nice price for this. It’s not a bad camera. Other than for a couple of oddities, it’s actually pretty good, with very good image quality.


----------



## BradC (Jun 30, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> So you’re saying the sensor technology plays no significant role, got it. Glad to know it’s all limited solely by software.


Well it’s Canon and they’ve been known to hamstring product just because. So yeah, that’s what I’m saying. If you’re really trying to sell me on the EOS R’s “sensor technology isn’t capable”... then I’m not buying it.


----------



## Rule556 (Jun 30, 2020)

melgross said:


> $1,500 would be a nice price for this. It’s not a bad camera. Other than for a couple of oddities, it’s actually pretty good, with very good image quality.



I agree. That’s what I paid for mine over the holidays. I think the R is ultimately a tweener that is a dead end in terms of its place in the line. Once they retire it, you’ll need to go up to R5 for a magnesium body and top display. It fits my needs perfectly, and by the time I need to replace it, the RF ecology will be mature and built out.

I would like to see further improvements to the AF where they’re possible, but I have no illusions of there being new features added


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jun 30, 2020)

Rule556 said:


> I agree. That’s what I paid for mine over the holidays. I think the R is ultimately a tweener that is a dead end in terms of its place in the line. Once they retire it, you’ll need to go up to R5 for a magnesium body and top display. It fits my needs perfectly, and by the time I need to replace it, the RF ecology will be mature and built out.
> 
> I would like to see further improvements to the AF where they’re possible, but I have no illusions of there being new features added



You really can find some great deals on the R at the moment. I paid AU$1600 for mine and have been very impressed with it. By comparison I paid AU$4500 for my 5D Mark IV and the R has proven to be a better camera for my uses thus far. The autofocus of my 5D was always very hit and miss... but the accuracy of the R has been stellar.

If they do end up improving the autofocus of the R again via a firmware update, I'm not even sure I would buy an R5 anymore... the big drawcard for the R5 for me is the 4k 120fps video mode and 8k Raw obviously... perfect camera to transition into making more fashion & beauty films for clients


----------



## padam (Jul 1, 2020)

BradC said:


> I love patronizing replies. Its processing power and resolution. The M6 Mark II and 90D can both do it with similar (though not the same) MP count as the R and, identical Digic 8 processors. The difference being FF and APSC.


In case you're wondering, the EOS R 720p 120fps is actually slightly better than the M6 Mark II / 90D 1080p 120fps






Only the 1DX II or 1DX III produce better slow motion until the new models come out, I think the patronizing replies are defined by the lack of practical research


----------



## BradC (Jul 1, 2020)

padam said:


> In case you're wondering, the EOS R 720p 120fps is actually slightly better than the M6 Mark II / 90D 1080p 120fps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used both and I find this to be completely and utterly false. The speedbooster alone can account for the loss in appeared resolution/sharpness. I would still rate the 1080 higher with Sigma glass.


----------



## CDR (Jul 3, 2020)

Love all this speculation - for me what it does mean combined with still relevant until 2021 is that I will wait for a while post the R5 / R6 launch and R firmware update (whatever that may be) to get some initial user tests / feedback before making any decision on the future of my R...


----------



## archiea (Jul 4, 2020)

Over a year ago on March 2019:






...and....

https://www.eoshd.com/news/canon-to-follow-nikon-and-offer-external-raw-recording-on-eos-r-via-hdmi/

...and....

https://camerajabber.com/is-the-canon-eos-r-about-to-get-raw-recording/

...So why ever happened?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 4, 2020)

Does anyone have a list of known bugs phenomena?

The only bug phenomena I know of, and it probably isn't Canon's fault, is that I have to turn off peripheral correction when using my Tamron lens.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 4, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Does anyone have a list of known bugs?
> 
> The only bug I know of, and it probably isn't Canon's fault, is that I have to turn off peripheral correction when using my Tamron lens.


bugs


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 4, 2020)

brad-man said:


> bugs



I was about to reply with "Dragonfly, damselfly, bee" etc, but your reply is much better. Also: Canon tends to call it a phenomenon, not a bug


----------



## SteveC (Jul 4, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I was about to reply with "Dragonfly, damselfly, bee" etc, but your reply is much better. Also: Canon tends to call it a phenomenon, not a bug



That's when it's not actually a feature.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 4, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Also: Canon tends to call it a phenomenon, not a bug


So true.  I fixed my post.


----------



## Paul6 (Jul 6, 2020)

Suspect some of it will be adding lens profiles, for all these new lenses that are being released.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 13, 2020)

I read that the R5 and R6 might get firmware updates. Any further news about the update for the R?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 13, 2020)

Frodo said:


> I read that the R5 and R6 might get firmware updates. Any further news about the update for the R?


I haven’t seen anything. I check Canon USA every few days. I’d like to know what the update is specifically going to fix as I’ve not had and issues besides shutter lag.


----------



## Frodo (Jul 14, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I haven’t seen anything. I check Canon USA every few days. I’d like to know what the update is specifically going to fix as I’ve not had and issues besides shutter lag.


Yeah, shutter lag is my main gripe.


----------



## bbb34 (Jul 14, 2020)

Dear Canon, please give us unique image file names!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 14, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> Dear Canon, please give us unique image file names!



Yes it would be nice to be able to alter the "stem" of the name so it's not "IMG"


----------



## Frodo (Jul 14, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Yes it would be nice to be able to alter the "stem" of the name so it's not "IMG"


Currently possible, but limited to three digits/letters.
In the menu, go to the first tab of the setup (yellow wrench) folder under "file name".


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 14, 2020)

motofotog said:


> Will they give animal focus in this update


Yeah, a little Wolf’s head that can mount in the flash adapter.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm hoping it will also have a profile for the Laowa 100mm 2x I just acquired in RF mount. It seemed to 'recognise' the old EF mount I briefly had, but still insisted on cropping it down to EF-S size! Which seemed to be a firmware issue for Laowa rather than Canon's problem. The RF (only released late March) works fine and uncropped - but the EOS R doesn't recognise it at all yet.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 15, 2020)

Jethro said:


> I'm hoping it will also have a profile for the Laowa 100mm 2x I just acquired in RF mount. It seemed to 'recognise' the old EF mount I briefly had, but still insisted on cropping it down to EF-S size! Which seemed to be a firmware issue for Laowa rather than Canon's problem. The RF (only released late March) works fine and uncropped - but the EOS R doesn't recognise it at all yet.



Someone on fredmiranda.com has been in touch with Laowa and was told to send in his lens to get the chip replaced. Newer batches have it fixed already. 
Does the RF version have electronic aperture like the EF version, the pictures make it look like it doesn't?


----------



## Jethro (Jul 16, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Someone on fredmiranda.com has been in touch with Laowa and was told to send in his lens to get the chip replaced. Newer batches have it fixed already.
> Does the RF version have electronic aperture like the EF version, the pictures make it look like it doesn't?


Actually, looking at it again, It doesn't, which provides a ready-made answer to my initial question!


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 16, 2020)

Jethro said:


> Actually, looking at it again, It doesn't, which provides a ready-made answer to my initial question!



Thanks for confirming! I'll keep the EF version on my wishlist and ignore the RF one, I really, really want electronic aperture!


----------



## Jethro (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm learning to love it anyway (plus it's my first RF mount lens ...) but it would be preferable to have electronic connection. The focus assist works pretty well.


----------



## steen-ag (Mar 30, 2021)

Is the any change that Canon vil send out an Update for the eos-R


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 31, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I haven’t seen anything. I check Canon USA every few days. I’d like to know what the update is specifically going to fix as I’ve not had and issues besides shutter lag.


I have 2 issues with my R: "warm-up" time after it has been switched off and that gruesome electronic level.
Otherwise, apart from the low-definition evf, very satisfied with my EOS R.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 31, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> I have 2 issues with my R: "warm-up" time after it has been switched off and that gruesome electronic level.
> Otherwise, apart from the low-definition evf, very satisfied with my EOS R.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 31, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> I have 2 issues with my R: "warm-up" time after it has been switched off and that gruesome electronic level.
> Otherwise, apart from the low-definition evf, very satisfied with my EOS R.


I'm very happy with it for static subjects. Best camera I have ever owned. But a couple of weeks ago I moved to the Ozarks in Arkansas. Lots and lots of wildlife. The grandson is also growing up and getting fast. I'm having to switch from portrait shooter to wild animal shooter. I'll keep shooting with my R, but the R5 and a tele zoom are on my shopping list a couple of years from now.


----------



## Rule556 (Mar 31, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I'm very happy with it for static subjects. Best camera I have ever owned. But a couple of weeks ago I moved to the Ozarks in Arkansas. Lots and lots of wildlife. The grandson is also growing up and getting fast. I'm having to switch from portrait shooter to wild animal shooter. I'll keep shooting with my R, but the R5 and a tele zoom are on my shopping list a couple of years from now.



That's my only gripe with my R as well. It's great for the majority of my photography which is generally environmental. But we just got a new puppy a few months ago, and the R can't keep up with her. I'll probably upgrade to the R5 in a couple of years when the next version comes out and one can be had a bit cheaper. When she slows down though, the R and the 70-200 f/2.8 does a fantastic job!


----------



## steen-ag (Mar 31, 2021)

I could be nice with a stacking update like the RP and R5


----------

